# 110 German Shepherd



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.gsd-legends.eu/index_bestanden/Page4241.htm


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.

GG


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tx for posting
- def a lot to go thru...will take some time

interesting, because we were having a coffee session with a few folks and the question came up of when the word "dog" got added to the german shepherd breed and why there are a few breeds that use "dog" in the title (P water dog, etc)

- will i find the answer in the link ?

my dog history (SoCal) goes back to the 50's in the states when they were mostly referred to as just "Shepherds" 

- i never heard anyone refer to a "dutch shepherd dog", etc., so does anyone know why is the word tagged on, since it is usually clear what species we mean when we say "german shepherd" 

the closest anyone came to agreeing was related to the german language translation, but even that seemed vague

any "GSD" historians know when it started and why it was attached to this breed ? ... or any others for that matter


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

rick smith said:


> Tx for posting
> - def a lot to go thru...will take some time
> 
> interesting, because we were having a coffee session with a few folks and the question came up of when the word "dog" got added to the german shepherd breed and why there are a few breeds that use "dog" in the title (P water dog, etc)
> ...



Probably a literal translation from the dutch names which is Hollandse Herdershond or Duitse Herdershond. It's a Dutch or German shepherd's dog... All forget that a shepherd is also a human walking the valley tending to his sheep, with possibly a dog at his side.  Hence the Shepherd dog or Shepherd's dog.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Did the sheep herders intentionally breed the german shepherds to have wolf like characteristics? Erect ears thick coat etc? I'm talking about before max von stephanitz "invented" them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Form follows function...
Why was the Chessie bred with the coat it has? To handle hours in the Chesapeake Bay and upper and lower flats! Each dog was "designed" for a reason, and the GSD is no different.#-o


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Its just that border collies look signifigantly different then GSD... the two different color eyes more floppy ears. Doing the same job... moving sheep.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think in Germany the GSD is used as opposed to GB.


----------

